
Programming a Bot to Play the “Sushi Go Round” Flash Game - luu
http://inventwithpython.com/blog/2014/12/17/programming-a-bot-to-play-the-sushi-go-round-flash-game/
======
jpdus
Can't find the original submission but the source[1] was already on HN 3 years
ago.

[1][http://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/how-to-build-a-python-
bot...](http://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/how-to-build-a-python-bot-that-can-
play-web-games--active-11117)

~~~
AlSweigart
Hi, I'm the author of the post. (My friend pointed out that someone posted a
link on HN to my Sushi Go Round bot tutorial.)

I have a link to the post you're talking about in the first paragraph of my
post (the same that you link to.) That is indeed the source of inspiration for
my tutorial (which I did a couple weeks ago from scratch). I use the PyAutoGUI
module instead to make it a lot easier to control the mouse/do screenshots.

Basically, I wanted to create a much easier/shorter version of Chris's
tutorial. Complete thanks to him for doing his tutorial though.

------
rhgraysonii
Anyone know of some libraries that would allow a Mac-based attempt at this off
the top of their heads?

~~~
tlarkworthy
[http://www.sikuli.org/](http://www.sikuli.org/) (it's a better library IMHO)

------
waps
Reminds me of my older efforts:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsVmEr9G-NQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsVmEr9G-NQ)

